
Good luck getting your passport renewed - SQL2219
https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/traveladvisories/ea/passport-covid-19.html
======
lowmemcpu
Title of submission should be "Passport Operations in Response to COVID-19"
not "Good luck getting your passport renewed" (although I do appreciate the
message).

I feel bad for both those waiting (I've been there before!) and for the
employees working a crazy backlog (also been there before!).

But wow, I appreciate the transparency on the # that are in the backlog (1.3
million) and how they're doing each week.

